# US Federal Reserve - Ben Bernanke



## noirua (20 July 2006)

US Fed warns of inflation risks as markets are tempered by thoughts of stalled interest rate increases: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/5195276.stm


----------



## noirua (20 July 2006)

Video report with Stephen Roach of Morgan Stanley about the Fed's report by Ben Bernanke, and audio interview with Paul Culley of Pimco who calls Bernanke testimony a " homerun ": http://www.bloomberg.com/news/av/


----------



## noirua (20 July 2006)

Bernanke sends Asian Markets into a bull run as interest rate rises seen coming to an end: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601080&sid=anbHe2XV6tNg&refer=asia


----------



## wayneL (20 July 2006)

Bens comments designed to prop up ailing stock market IMO  

It was predictable and tradable. Thank you Mr Ben.


----------



## wayneL (20 July 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Video report with Stephen Roach of Morgan Stanley about the Fed's report by Ben Bernanke, and audio interview with Paul Culley of Pimco who calls Bernanke testimony a " homerun ": http://www.bloomberg.com/news/av/




Roach, as usual, the voice of reason. He is the only economist I would listen to.

Thanks for the link Noirua


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 July 2006)

I see your a fan of Grizzly Bear Roache Wayne   


Did make me think though, if Chinese GDP is so heavily driven by investments and exports and Roache Advocates this should turn to consumption, how will this be bearish for basemetals and commdities?

IE They will consume cars, fridges, toasters, housing etc etc etc, IMO this will support base metals anyway,

He said, investors stand to gain if they move into investments aimed at consumption, however those investments that were dependent on Investment and Exports (he says commodities) would suffer    

What does he mean by consumption? Fruits, Vegies and Meats  : 




p.s. love the logo, is it Count Bearcula?


----------



## noirua (21 July 2006)

An Aussie view of Ben Bernanke's Testimony to Congress: http://www.aireview.com.au/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=4190&setSub=1


----------



## noirua (26 September 2006)

What is this secretive, not accountable to anyone, US Federal Reserve: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-466210540567002553


----------



## noirua (8 October 2006)

A secretive US Federal Reserve that is now taken over by Ben Shalom Bernanke. 

This link is all about the man and there is many an interesting feature in his personal history.

Helicopter Ben's interest in the past, particularly the reasons for the great depression, are more than just interesting and maybe of concern:  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Bernanke


----------



## noirua (31 October 2006)

Apologies in advance you guys, yes indeed, coming here as you have for a heavy financial speech from the Fed's Chairman and you get this video, come to think of it, I prefer this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u2qRXb4xCU


----------



## champ2003 (4 November 2006)

It looks like the US is in for a nice soft landing and that the economy is set to soar by mid 2007 again.


http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Sto...af-9843-cb55c0202355&siteid=NYT&dist=morenews


----------



## wayneL (4 November 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> It looks like the US is in for a nice soft landing and that the economy is set to soar by mid 2007 again.
> 
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Sto...af-9843-cb55c0202355&siteid=NYT&dist=morenews


----------



## noirua (4 November 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> It looks like the US is in for a nice soft landing and that the economy is set to soar by mid 2007 again.
> 
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Sto...af-9843-cb55c0202355&siteid=NYT&dist=morenews






Everything is now coming together in the United States and the DOW 30 may yet reach 12,500 this year. The make up of the DOW does make it sensitive to the US economy and I would not be surprised to see the Dow reach 14,000 in 2007 and go on to 16,000 in 2008.

The Fed will have a difficult job ahead, but the commodity crisis should gradually fade away as supplies improve and China's Olympic expenditure runs down.


----------



## thestorm (5 November 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> It looks like the US is in for a nice soft landing and that the economy is set to soar by mid 2007 again.
> 
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Sto...af-9843-cb55c0202355&siteid=NYT&dist=morenews




I suppose you believe in the Tooth Fairy as well do you?!


----------



## noirua (6 November 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> It looks like the US is in for a nice soft landing and that the economy is set to soar by mid 2007 again.
> 
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Sto...af-9843-cb55c0202355&siteid=NYT&dist=morenews




I happen to agree with the above, though roar rather than soar.


----------



## noirua (19 February 2007)

Federal Reserve - http://www.federalreserve.gov/BoardDocs/Speeches/2007/20070206/default.htm


----------



## coyotte (19 February 2007)

We're in the lead up to the US Presidential Election year --- The powers that be won't repeat the mistakes that Bush Snr did --- or will they?

But look out come 2009 --- thats when the pigeons will come home to roost!


Cheers


----------



## noirua (19 June 2007)

Ben Bernanke casts his views on to the troubled waters of the U.S. Property Sector:  http://www.lewrockwell.com/north/north535.html


----------



## Bluesky (24 June 2007)

I regularly recieve emails from www.investmentu.com
Just got this today
Have a read of this and tell me what think.


http://www.oxfonline.com/300SIUGD/3...D&code=E3GDH605&o=1275430&u=15774702&l=824358


----------



## dhukka (24 June 2007)

Bluesky said:


> I regularly recieve emails from www.investmentu.com
> Just got this today
> Have a read of this and tell me what think.
> 
> ...




Please tell us you haven't signed up with these Charlatans?


----------



## noirua (8 November 2007)

Ben Bernanke will be speaking on Thursday in New York. The speech is thought to be the most important statement in his career so far.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2007)

Jim Rogers on Ben Bernanke...
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601084&sid=aThdP7ytP3Jw&refer=stocks


----------



## noirua (9 November 2007)

Ben Bernanke "speaks" on "Fed working with Banks", slowdown and recovery:  http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aeCFsQyMYvfE


----------



## sassa (9 November 2007)

This person does not agree with Ben Bernanke and his methodology.

Why do the banks need such a huge infusion of credit if they are as "rock solid" as Bernanke says?
In the last two months, the pool of qualified mortgage applicants has contracted, as has the market for merger and acquisition deals (private equity). So the banks are probably doing more with the Fed's $41 billion injection than just beefing up their reserves and issuing new loans. The market analysts at Minyanville.com summed it up like this:

"Banks are taking the liquidity the Fed is forcing out there through the discount window and repos. After using it to shore up the declining value of their assets, they have excess to lend out. Finding no traditional borrowers that want to buy a house or build a factory, the new rules the Fed has set forth allows the banks to pass this liquidity onto their broker dealer subsidiaries in much greater quantities. These broker dealers are lending thus to hedge funds and margin buyers who are speculating in stocks. Remember, the Fed is powerless unless it can find people to borrow the credit it wants them to spend. By definition, the last ones willing to take that credit are the most speculative."

This is a likely scenario given the fact that the stock market continues to fly high despite the surge of bad news on everything from the falling dollar to the geopolitical rumblings in the Middle East. Last month, the Fed modified its rules so that the banks could provide resources to their off-balance sheets operations (SIVs and conduits). If the Fed is willing to rubber-stamp that type of monkey-business; then why would they mind if the money was stealthily "back-doored" into the stock market via the hedge funds?

This might explain why the hedge funds account for as much as 40 to 50 per cent of all trading on an average day. It also explains why the stock market is overheating.

The charade cannot go on forever. And it won't. Rate cuts do not address the underlying problem which is bad investments. The debts must be accounted for and written off. Nothing else will do. That doesn't mean that Bernanke will suddenly decide to stop savaging the dollar or flushing hundreds of billions of dollars down the investment bank toilet. He probably will. But, eventually, the blow-ups in the housing market will destabilize the financial system and send the banks and over-leveraged hedge funds sprawling. Bernanke's low interest "giveaway" will amount to nothing.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2007)

Slower Growth, tighter credit, continued weakness in housing and a Fed ready to act: http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/071108/bernanke_economy.html


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

"Ben Bernanke is performing brain surgery in oven mitts":  http://www.bloggingstocks.com/2008/01/07/ben-bernanke-is-performing-brain-surgery-in-oven-mitts


----------



## noirua (11 January 2008)

"Bernanke says more interest rate cuts may be needed":  http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=agx2yeP4PoUI&refer=news


----------



## ithatheekret (27 January 2008)

The thing that makes Ben and Co . look so stupid is their mouths and this tendency they have to open them , without thinking first . They've spent billions looking for weapons of mass destruction , when they could have found it with a few phone calls and some prudent reading of the globes electric rags .

We should start a bloopers section .

Looking back a little less than a year ago we had some wonderful words of wisdom from the magic men .

Here's but a few :


March 13th , 2007 in MarketWatch article .

Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson said late Tuesday the turmoil in the subprime mortgage market is no surprise given the correction in U.S housing market. Paulson also said the fallout in subprime mortgages is "going to be painful to some lenders, but it is largely contained.” 


March 26th , 2007 in Reuters article .


Problems in subprime mortgages are not spilling over to the rest of the U.S. housing market, which is in the process of stabilizing, Chicago Federal Reserve President Michael Moskow said Monday.” 



.... and this ones a beauty !


March 28th , 2007 in Associated Press article .


Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke told Congress on Wednesday that growing troubles in the market for risky mortgages thus far doesn't appear to be spreading to the overall economy but the situation bears close watching. "At this juncture ... the impact on the broader economy and financial markets of the problems in the subprime markets seems likely to be contained," Bernanke said in prepared testimony to Congress' Joint Economic Committee.”


----------



## noirua (15 February 2008)

Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke has warned that the outlook for the US economy is deteriorating.
He said the housing and credit market turmoil had hit the economy and added that a weak labour market could further undermine consumer spending.
Given the risks facing the economy, Mr Bernanke signalled that additional US interest rate cuts were likely.
The Central Bank began lowering the cost of borrowing in September and cut rates dramatically in January.


----------



## noirua (1 March 2008)

"Dollar falls to 3-year low versus Yen as Fed cites Trade boost":  http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aIkrGtrRh6U0


----------



## sassa (1 March 2008)

Time for a bit of a laugh-

"Good morning. There has been quite some concern about the general economic outlook of America. There also has been quite some concern about the existence of inflation. We will ignore the latter for the time being, at least until Zimbabwenomics is better understood and appreciate by the public. Let’s focus on the general economic outlook, and by that, I mean the stock market.

The end of last week was not pretty and I am surprised you didn’t hear my speech on Wednesday where I hinted that, yeah, some rates are gonna be cut and I will be bathing America in cheap money. Those of you who disregarded my comments should know something that is really going to make you feel foolish, but hopefully still willing to revert to some of that good old fashioned exuberance that helps keep these markets afloat. 

Friday, February 29th, doesn’t count. That’s right. Simply didn’t happen. It was the leap day of a leap year, an anomaly, and we have the ability at the Fed to strike an anomalous day from existing. We plan to utilize this power that we have at our discretion, and by open market actions, remove the existence of February 29th from the record books.

If we let Friday exist, it will distort comparisons with prior years and also it meant that markets went down a lot. And to that I say, not on my watch, sir, not on my watch. So expect all your portfolios and investments to be reset to their close of business Thursday values very soon. And remember, who loves you? I do. Thank you."
Article available at-
http://longorshortcapital.com/sorry-guys-today-didnt-happen.htm


----------



## noirua (2 August 2008)

Bernanke to the rescue as it looks better than expected across the great pond
:  http://www.necn.com/category/32/1450


----------



## Kauri (28 August 2008)

If the 2nd.. of 3.. revision to to the yanker tankers 2nd 1/2 gdp comes in at 2.5% then by the Taylor rule the rate of 2% is toooo low...  




The *Taylor rule* is a modern monetary policy rule proposed by economist J B Taylor that stipulates how much the CB should change the nominal int. rate in response to divergences of actual GDP from _potential_ GDP and divergences of actual rates of inflation from a _target_ rate of inflation. The rule can be written as follows:




In this equation, _i__t_ is the target short-term nominal int. rate (e.g. the Fed fund rate in the US), π_t_ is the rate of inflation as measured by the GDP deflator, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 is the desired rate of inflation, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 is the assumed equilibrium real interest rate, _y__t_ is the logarithm of real GDP, and 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 is the logarithm of potential output, and X## is the sound of me breaking wind as determined by a linear trend (Taylor, 1993).

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Slaaaaainteeee
........................KKKauri


----------



## Kauri (28 August 2008)

Kauri said:


> If the 2nd.. of 3.. revision to to the yanker tankers 2nd 1/2 gdp comes in at 2.5% then by the Taylor rule the rate of 2% is toooo low...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 well... what do you know... *Q2 GDP grew at a 3.3% annual rate, up 
from a 1.9% AR in the advance estimate. *

*Cheering*
*                Slanting*


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

Basically: Bernanke speaks: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=ar0RwycsB4_4


----------



## noirua (11 February 2009)

Bernanke Begins 'Thorough review of Fed Disclosure.'
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=adhpRsPpINDA&refer=home


----------



## Aussiejeff (11 February 2009)

noirua said:


> Bernanke Begins 'Thorough review of Fed Disclosure.'
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=adhpRsPpINDA&refer=home




Another motherlode of "Bernanke Wankee...." 

You can always trust an "internal review" to offer up the truth of the matter....to be sure to be sure. 

The last couple of paras sums it all up nicely...



> *The dramatic expansion of Fed credit hasn’t prevented a severe contraction in growth*. The U.S. unemployment rate rose to 7.6 percent last month, the highest level since 1992, as companies shed 598,000 jobs. Losses spanned almost all industries from trucking and construction, to retailing and finance.
> 
> *U.S. gross domestic product will contract 1.5 percent this year*, according to the median estimate of economists surveyed by Bloomberg News.




_"The court's in session, here come da judge, here come da judge...."_


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 February 2009)




----------



## noirua (11 February 2009)

Aussiejeff said:


> Another motherlode of "Bernanke Wankee...."
> 
> You can always trust an "internal review" to offer up the truth of the matter....to be sure to be sure.
> 
> The last couple of paras sums it all up nicely...[/i]



The Americans seem to have confidence in Ben Bernanke but seem to believe that there is no way of avoiding continued recession with some prospects of a 30% downturn.
Just accept it, I think he was saying between the lines, I'll do my best for you Guys but the lifts going down, I can't stop it.

(Australia needs to take more action as Bank write downs are going to come thick and fast. Interest rates far too high at 3.25% and a $46 million stimulus just not enough by far, imho.)


----------

